# MF40 Industrial, Hitch Cover



## MFinWA (Dec 19, 2016)

I have been trying to locate either the Tools, (MFN1080-D), a drawing of one, or another work around to do the pre-adjustments to my hitch cover. This is a late production 40, It has the version that is without dashpots, less pressure control. I got ahold of a 40B service manual and it looks like it matches what I have. I should have all the parts in a couple of weeks and would like to have a path forward with this. This system had not been used in a long time and The external levers were broke off, shafts froze up and internal draft lever was bent. Basically a total rebuild, and I do not want to goof up the new parts. If anyone can help me out I would appreciate it.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi MFinWA, welcome to the forum.

There used to be an old MF mechanic that provided methods on the internet to make adjustments without the special tools. He may be gone. The name I'm finding on the internet is BIG DEAN. Give it a try.

http://web.archive.org/web/20080516082308/http://hometown.aol.com/daustin62/Bigdeantipindex.html


----------



## MFinWA (Dec 19, 2016)

*Big Dean*

Unfortunately Dean passed away some years ago, I really would have liked to have talked to him. I did find some of his website info in archived sites. Back to the tractor, it's been an adventure. To start with, when I bought it there was a platform and a receiver hitch mounted on the back. No side or lower arms. Lift cylinder had been pumped full of grease, I guess to keep the arms up. Many froze up, broken or bent parts inside. That is why I trying to find at least a drawing of the tool. This particular version is not shown in any of the service manuals I have for the 40. I purchased a 40B service manual and it shows how to rig this assembly. Just doesn't give me enough dimensions, they relied on the tool. May be why there was so much damage inside to the linkages. thx for responding.


----------



## MFinWA (Dec 19, 2016)

Tooling located thx


----------

